# Here is Chewie !!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here he is, little scared but getting along with mine just fine, there now in the house trying to relax. He is a sweetheart.
Ride home








Meeting Peanut
















Chewie on the left, Peanut and Jack


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh hes sooooooooooo beautiful...Bless u for what u did!!!!! Is he in goodhealth?....Is he a little thin?..


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great to meet you, Chewie! I hope you're enjoying your new friends & settling right in with them.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Heidi36oh, You and your family Rock!
Congratulations Chewie on your new home,
looks like Peanut and Jack will have you one of the family in no time.
What a great ending and a great begining for Chewie!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> Oh hes sooooooooooo beautiful...Bless u for what u did!!!!! Is he in goodhealth?....Is he a little thin?..


Yes he is a little thin, I fatten him up in no time...lol, he's bad all his shots and looks good except the weight, gonna take him to my vet tomorrow to get him checked out.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Chewie! Things are looking up for you now boy. 

Will he be staying with you, or are you fostering him for a rescue? Does he get a new name?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Warm, warm fuzzies right now! What a face - what a happy ending!! Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Hi Chewie! Things are looking up for you now boy.
> 
> Will he be staying with you, or are you fostering him for a rescue? Does he get a new name?


He's gonna stay right here


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so cute and now you have three shades of goldens. He seems alittle thin to me but with alot of love and good food he will be just fine. I am so glad he was able to get a new home and didnt have to go to the shelter. Thanks to his last mommy for doing what was best for him.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good for you and good for Chewie. The smile on his face says it all. Glad your crew accepted him into the pack. I'm sure he will fill out in no time. Keep us updated with pics.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

YEAH......What a sweetie. I sure am glad you did this because one look at the face tomorrow and I would have been a gonner. I would probably have to be looking for a new place to live because I would have had 4....Thanks again and don't forget if anything goes wrong you have my number.....


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh I'm so excited for you and him! What a wonderful home he will have now with you, Jack, Peanut...and of course the pool!  He's going to be in doggy heaven!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

sholley said:


> YEAH......What a sweetie. I sure am glad you did this because one look at the face tomorrow and I would have been a gonner. I would probably have to be looking for a new place to live because I would have had 4....Thanks again and don't forget if anything goes wrong you have my number.....


He is doing just fine, I let him go in the back yard when we got home and he ran for 10 minutes in circles, he's a little scared probably never been around so many dogs. He found his for ever home soonest I looked at him


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

shenando said:


> Oh I'm so excited for you and him! What a wonderful home he will have now with you, Jack, Peanut...and of course the pool!  He's going to be in doggy heaven!


You'll get to see him here in August at our meeting


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a gorgeous addition to the pack!!!! Has one of those smiles that looks a mile wide!!!!! Bless you for making him a part of the family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> He's gonna stay right here


That is so great! Congratulations to him and to you.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

:You_Rock_Congratulations! This is so great.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so glad you got him! How wonderful for you to help this guy out of a bad situation. He does look thin, but I am sure that will not last long. Thank you for giving Chewie a second chance!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow.

Just Wow for doing what you did.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Job & Looks like Good Friends in the Making! Don't add too much food...He looks kinda good to me the way he is.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

What a cutie! Can't wait to meet him the 25th!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We need pics and video of the circle chases!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> What a cutie! Can't wait to meet him the 25th!


He'll be there along with Jack and Peanut, he's a sweetheart.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> We need pics and video of the circle chases!


ok, tomorrow...to dark now...lol


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

YEAH Chewie!! Glad you found your forever home!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. So glad he has a home with you and get lots of love.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh he is something else!! look at that smile   
It is great to see divine intervention take place right here!!!!!
There is no such thing as coincidences.
Bless you


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awww! He looked a little scared in that first meeting pic - but then looked happy and excited in the others. He looks like a sweetie - now I must go look at your previous posts to find out his story. 

This forum is too big - I miss too much!

Best wishes with him!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

He's a gorgeous boy & looks so happy at your home. I am soo glad it all worked out in the end. What a trooper you are taking him in


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Awesome job Heidi. He already looks like he is going to fit in with your guys very well. I see a golden smile on that face too. He knows he is in a good place, I am sure. Cant wait to see more photos. SO glad it worked out. Thank you for taking him.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

what a cutie!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well he went to the vet and he's in good shape, weighs 54 pounds little skinny for his height, but everything else is very good, shots up to date and he's neutered. Will see how he does in the pool today and post some pictures Oh by the way he is a sweetheart.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Bless you! I somehow missed the updates in which you said you were taking him, but I'm so glad this story has a happy ending. He'll have the life he deserves from here on out.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you for saving him.

his eyes look red/infected to me. is it just the lighting?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> thank you for saving him.
> 
> his eyes look red/infected to me. is it just the lighting?


Just the lighting he got a clean bill of health today.


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

I love that you had the 3 different shades of retriever in your picutre. that was cute. I really like the light colored one. sorry im bad with names :]


----------

